# My First Layout



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

so this is my first layout I plan to start building sometime this year. Right now it's 10x6.5 and is at the limits of the room. I may tighten my curves from o54 and o45 down to o45 and o31. I will mock it up before I set anything in stone to see how it feels I the room.

I had several main objectives:

1. Two loops so I can run two trains in different directions.
2. Widest curves possible to accommodate my Lionmaster Challenger.
3. A siding to play with switching options
4. A canyon setting with massive mountains
5. To make it feel no so... loopish
6. A highway.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

the gray track is actually abandoned track. The layout will probably never have actual track there. I did this because I wanted to leave room for future expansion if I ever move to a larger place. Of course this may end up being a moot point as I'll probably have to bust down the layout to move anyway.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

If either long side is up against any walls, access will be a problem, unless you cut an access hatch in the center. Murphy's law says that de-railments will occur where they cannot be reached.
Willie


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

santafewillie said:


> If either long side is up against any walls, access will be a problem, unless you cut an access hatch in the center. Murphy's law says that de-railments will occur where they cannot be reached.
> Willie


+1 on reach
You dont want the reach police knocking at your door


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Table height and reach is much more important than most folks think! IF you are going to spend any time at the layout you WILL find the most advantageous height for you. It's your back. No point on the layout should be beyond COMFORTABLE reach for scenery work and derailment issues!


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

What about putting the table up on coasters? I just roll it out to work on it or re-rail.


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

Shawn91481 said:


> the gray track is actually abandoned track. The layout will probably never have actual track there.


You could create a little scene to mimic the "Rails to Trails" movement, with a walking trail, benches, hikers/bikers, etc...


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

ShaderMike said:


> You could create a little scene to mimic the "Rails to Trails" movement, with a walking trail, benches, hikers/bikers, etc...


 That's actually a fantastic idea!


----------

